#  Krankheiten >   Immer mehr Knötchen - Knoten! >

## sun

Hallo!  Meine Knoten/ Knubbel die ich euch schon mal beschrieben habe am Unterschenkel.  Jetzt bekomme ich auch Knötchen am Unterarm Unterseite, ich spüre hier selbst 8 Stück. Alle einer Reihe entlang. Wenn ich die Hand umdrehe, das die Unterseite nach oben schaut. Linke Hand, eher auf der rechten Seite. Vom Unterarm oben angefangen ( also in der Nähe wo sie Blut abnehmen Richtung Handgelenke (Höhe Uhr) So in einer Reihe, fast in einer Reihe, zähle ich 8 Stück jetzt auf die schnelle.   Was kann das denn sein. Mein Hausarzt hat mich heute angerufen und meinte ich sollte unbedingt am Freitag noch zu ihm kommen, er wartet Mittag auf mich. Und wenn irgendwas sei morgen oder am Wochenende soll ich ihn unbedingt anrufen.

----------


## Christiane

Eine Diagnose zu stellen, ohne sich diese Knötchen anzusehen und tasten zu können, ist leider unmöglich.
Warte bitte die Aussage deines Hausarztes ab und erzähle uns dann mal, was er dazu meint. Wir werden dir dann mit Tip und Hinweisen helfen können. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich habe mir für morgen jetzt eh frei genommen, habe nun auch ein wenig Fieber. Eigentlich schon seit Dienstag. Aber nie all zu hoch. so um die 38,4 Grad. 
Mal sehen was er dazu sagt. Erzählt habe ich es ihm ja schon.  
Am Arm sind sie klein aber viele. Am Fuß neben dem SChienbein sind sie ein wenig größer.  
Was es sein kann, kann mir keiner sagen?  
Gruß Sun

----------


## Christiane

Wie gesagt, ohne dich zu sehen, ist es sehr schwierig.
Eine Infektion ist möglich (Fieber), Allergie, akuter Rheumaschub... Ich bin aber kein Arzt, das sind mögliche Ursachen, Vermutungen. Dein Hausarzt wird dir eher helfen können.
Wie sehen die Knötchen denn aus?

----------


## sun

Die beim Arm, sind unter der Haut. Nicht Sichtbar nur spürbar.  
Und wie gesagt die gehen fast in einer Reihe entlang runter zum Handgelenke.  
Sie sind nicht groß so in der größe einer Erbse. so in dieser Größe würde ich sie beschreiben. Hart sind sie. Sie sind unterschiedlich. Hart sind sie alle. Ein Teil sind rund, ein Teil ein wenig länglich.  
Sehen tut man sie nicht, aber spüren sehr gut. Mein Freund hat sie auf anhieb gleich gespürt, obwohl er dafür normal kein Händchen hat.

----------


## Christiane

Lymphknoten sind in diesem Gebiet keine, das scheidet als Ursache aus.
Ist da auch eine Rötung? Schwellung, Überwärmung? Wenn ja, spricht es für eine Entzündung.
Löst du durch Bewegung etc Schmerzen aus? Machst du einseitige, monotone Tätigkeiten, zB viel schreiben? Dann wäre evl eine Sehnenscheide gereizt.  
Wenn du morgen beim Doc warst, wissen wir alle mehr. Dann können wir konkretere Tips geben. Das was wir jetzt betreiben, ist die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Mal sehen was er wirklich morgen dazu sagt. 
Lymphknoten sind hier keine? Na dann hat die Ordinatniongehilfin schlecht geschätzt. Sie meinte, das könnten auch Lymphknoten sein.  
Monotone Tätigkeit mache ich keine. Ich arbeite im Büro und schreibe viel mit dem Pc. Aber nichts monotones. Ausserdem bin ich rechtshänder und nicht linkshänder. Und das ist an der linken Hand sorry Unteramr. Also wenn man den linken Unterarm Unterseite ansieht dort auf der rechten Seite entlang.

----------


## fred

Könnte eine Lymphknotenschwellung aufgrund akuter oder chronischer Infektionen sein, bakteriell- oder Virus-bedingt. Lymphbahnen verlaufen wie Blutadern durch den ganzen Körper.  
Lymphknoten gehören zu den lymphatischen Organen und finden sich überall im Körper außer im zentralen Nervensystem. Gehäuft findet man sie im Hals, der Achsel und in der Leistengegend, wo sie als Sammelstellen für die Lymphgefäße aus den Gliedmaßen und dem Kopf- und Halsbereich dienen. Sie sind 5 bis 20 mm groß und oval bis bohnenförmig. Ihre bindegewebshaltige Kapsel umschließt eine äußere Rinde (_Cortex_) und ein inneres Mark (_Medulla)._  _(Auszug http://www.thgweb.de/lexikon/Lymphe)_ 
Schau auch mal hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lymphadenitis
bzw. hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lymphe 
Diagnose muss aber dein Arzt stellen, dies ist nur  
- meine Meinung -

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Danke für deine Links. 
Bleibt mir wohl eh nichts anderes als bis morgen zu warten. Ich hoffe er kann dann auch was dazu sagen.  
Gibt es denn nun dort auch Lymphknoten oder nicht?

----------


## Christiane

LymphKNOTEN sind gehäuft in Gelenknähe, aber nur vereinzelte dazwischen. LymphBAHNEN können sich natürlich auch entzünden, aber sie werden dann als roter Streifen sichtbar und verknoten dann nicht.

----------


## sun

roten Streifen sehe ich keinen.  
Jetzt warte ich einfach mal auf morgen. Bin schon gespannt. Ist das alles das selbe wie neben dem Schienbein und auch im Unterbauch so höhe der Blase, dort sind auch zwei die sich genau so wie Arm anfühlen.  
Ich werde euch morgen berichten, wenn ihr wollt

----------


## Christiane

Berichte doch mal morgen! Bin gespannt, was rauskommt.

----------


## Obelix1962

@sun 
Deinen Leitspruch: 
Zufriedenheit mit seiner Lage, ist der größte und sicherste Reichtum 
vornweg gestellt wünsche ich Dir am Freitag viel viel Mut und Ruhe und das das Ergebnis Dich nicht erschüttert. 
Gute Besserung auf alle Fälle von meiner Seite mal in Deine Richtung schick

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sun! 
Also nun bin ich echt seeeeehr gespannt, vor allem nach unserem Mailwechsel, was deine Hausarzt morgen zu dir sagt!
Wenn es nix klares, eindeutiges und logisches ist, bitte ich dich, das ganze irgendwie auf ein Foto zu bekommen und hier einzustellen!!! 
Liebe Grüße und viel Glück! :zl_good_luck_cut: 
Julia

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich war heute beim Arzt. Naja er weiß auch nicht wirklich was das ist. 
Die Knoten beim Arm denkt er vielleicht, das es Rheumaknoten sein könnten.  
Und die beim Fuß vielleicht "Erythema nodosum" . 
Er hat heute wieder Blut abgenommen. Und am 31.sten muß ich zu einem Spezialisten meiner Erkrankung. Haben heute lange gesprochen. 
Mal sehen was nun alles auf mich zu kommt.  
Gruß Sun

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Sun, 
hmmm,Rheumaknoten beim Bechterew?
Habe ich noch nie gehört.Ich kenne das eher von den CP'lern,allerdings auch nur wenn sie Rheumafaktor positiv sind.
Sind die Knoten am Bein denn bläulich/rötlich?
Ich kenne Knoten noch bei Lipomen.Hat er da nichts zu gesagt?
Mensch,das ist ja blöd das Dir da keiner was zu sagen kann.Ich würde ansonsten nochmal zu einem Hautarzt gehen.Zur Not muss so ein Teil mal rausgeschnitten und untersucht werden,dann hast Du Sicherheit. 
Ich wünsche Dir alles gute! 
Alles liebe
Locin32

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Nein so richtig sagen hat er mir es auch nicht können. 
Es ist sowieso zur Zeit alles ganz komisch bei mir. Ein Rheumawert ist bei mir jetzt auch positiv. Mein Hausarzt meint, das sie da vielleicht noch was abspielt bei mir.  
Ich bekomme wohl nicht genug, dehalb und auch weil wir zur Zeit keine Basistherapie beim Morbus Bechterew haben muß ich am 31.sten zu diesen Professor, der ist glaub ich spitze. Nein der ist sicher Spitze. Vielleicht kann er mir dann in allem weiter helfen. Es hat sich in letzter Zeit ja ziemlich viel angesammelt, wo eine geeignete Therapie zu finden, sicherlich nicht gerade einfach ist.  
Hatte als letzte Therapie ja Humira und diese mußte ich pausieren, wegen meiner Tachykardie.  
Drückt mir mal die Daumen, das sie das bei mir nun mal in den Griff bekommen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dann kannste dir sicher sein meine Daumen drück ich mal alle und die großen Zehen auch....   :s_thumbup:  *Wenn du denkst es geht nur noch Berg ab, dann lass dir sie Absätze von
deinen Schuhen vorne hin machen dann gehts immer nur Berg auf...*  :d_smily_tooth:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## sun

Hallo Schubser! 
Danke!!!  :laughter10:  
Das werde ich mir merken.  
Achja eines hat er schon noch erwähnt. Er hat nämlich noch was im Kopf. Nach mehrmaligen nachfragen, was er dem im Kopf hat. Meinte er: ob da nicht noch Lupus e...... keine Ahnung wie genau er noch gesagt hat, im Spiel ist.  
Er würde da jetzt nicht mehr locker lassen, bis wir meine Lebensqaulität wieder um einiges steigern können.

----------


## Brava

Meine Daumen drück ich auch für dich :s_thumbup:

----------


## Julchen

Hallo sun,
auch ich drück dir die Daumen  :s_thumbup:  , damit du eine klärende Diagnose kriegst und vorallem, dass du es bald wieder los wirst. 
Alles Gute für dich  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## JudithD

Hallo liebe Sun, 
zunächst mach Dir bitte nicht zu viel Sorgen, denn das mag der Körper überhaupt nicht. Auch ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, woher diese Knötchen kommen. Doch soviel kann ich Dir sagen: Auch ich habe an diesen Stellen und weiteren schon über viele Jahre größere und kleinere Knötchen. Bei mir sind sie die Folgen meiner Fibromyalgie, das heißt, neben Entzündungen vor Allem Ablagerungen. Teilweise habe ich erhebliche Schmerzen in diesen Bereichen, besonders auf Druck. Aber es gibt auch Zeiten, wo sie mich nicht belasten. Übrigens haben alle die Fibromyalgiekranken, mit denen ich in Kontakt bin, ebenfalls solche Knötchen.
Es grüßt Dich ganz herzlich 
JudithD :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Danke. Also Sorgen mach ich mir drüber keine. Wenn ich mir bei jeder Kleinigkeit bei mir Sorgen gemacht hätte, dann weiß ich nicht was jetzt wäre.  
Ich will nur Wissen, was das ist. Irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht, das meint mein Hausarzt auch. Und dem wollen wir auf dem Grund gehen.  
Ich befürchte, das in nächster Zeit ziemlich viel auf mich zu kommen wird.  
Wir wollen einfach nur erreichen, das ich wieder eine bessere Lebensqualität erreiche. 
Einfach nur besser, mehr erwarte ich ja garnicht mehr.

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sun! 
Hoffentlich findet dieder Prof was bei dir!
So kann es ja echt nicht mehr weiter gehen!
Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen! :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich war ja bei diesem Prim. . Aber das wisst ihr ja schon.  
Wegen der Knoten bzw teilweise Knötchen an den Schienbeinen und Unterarmen, fangen am Bauch auch an. Die sollte ich unbedingt dermatologisch untersuchen lassen. Am Montag am 18. um 08:00 habe ich einen Termin.  
Mal sehen was der dazu sagt. Der einen Rheumatologe meinte ich, als ich mit ihm telefoniert habe letzte Woche. Der hat eben nachgefragt wie es mir geht und wegen den Knoten und alles. Die hat er ja damals auch schon gesehen.  
Er meinte, das dies eventuell Rheumaknoten sein könnten, die wir wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit dieser Therapie weg bekommen, aber er hofft das sie nicht größer werden. Denn wenn sie dann Probleme machen, könnte es sein, das man sie alles operieren muß.  
Naja jetzt schauen wir mal. Mit diesem Medikament kann es sein, das sie nicht größer werden. Jetzt soll sich das mal der Dermatologe anschauen sowie es der Prim. angeordnet hat. Und dann sehen wir weiter. Bin ja gespannt

----------


## Brava

Sun hier kannst du mal nachlesen,vielleicht ist was dabei http://de.mimi.hu/krankheit/knotchen.html

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich war heute beim Deramtologen! 
Habe ihm die Knoten bzw am Arm Knötchen gezeigt. Er meinte, er sei da nicht der richtige. Er hat mich aber nicht gleich abgestempelt. Er meinte eben, dass das unter der haut sei und er keine röngten Augen hätte. Wenn dann müssten wir mal eine Probe entnehmen. 
Naja jetzt weiß ich auch nicht. Jeder sieht bzw spürt sie, aber keine weiß was es ist.  
Was soll man denn machen? Einfach lassen?  
Dann hat er meine Augen bzw Lider gesehen und meinte, was mit denen sei. Dann habe ich ihm das erzählt und was wir gemacht haben. Und wo ich das noch so habe. Und das ich extrem trockene Haut habe. 
Das sei Neurodermitis und jetzt habe ich dafür Elidel 1% Creme und Neriderm Salbe bekommen.  
Man hat ja sonst nichts. Ärgerlich, kann denn nicht mal Ruhe sein?

----------


## Brava

Ach sun du tust mir so leid
Neurodermitis haben meine 2 Kids ,das ist unangenehm

----------


## sun

Was heißt denn cortisonfr. Neurodermitis? Das mir Cortison nicht geholfen hat? Oder wie?

----------


## Brava

Kenn ich leider nicht meine Kinder haben 2 verschiedene Salben
Eine Cortison wenn sie einen Schub haben
Eine Fett um die trockene Haut zufetten

----------


## sun

Ja habe ich auch bekommen! 
Eben statt der Elocon jetzt Elidel und ein Fettcreme statt ultrasic/ultrabas jetzt Neuriderm, vorher bin ich ja nie zu einem Hautarzt gegangen. Habe wir so behandelt und hatte eigentlich nie eine Diagnose dafür. Ist halt so. Heute hat der Arzt mich gesehen und dem ist das gleich aufgefallen.  
Bin ja nur hin, wegen der Knoten eigentlich.

----------


## ama

Mein Sohn hatte auch viele Jahre Neurodermitis, jetzt nur ganz selten. Knötchen waren nicht dabei.
Ich vermute eine Gürtelrose. Habe das bei einem Bekannten vor kurzer zeit gesehen und der Arzt hat es gut behandelt. 
Frag doch mal deinen Arzt danach 
Liebe Grüße
ama

----------


## sun

hallo Ama! 
Danke für deinen Tip, aber das glaub ich jetzt mal nicht. Vorallem weil ich im Brustkorb bereich bzw Wirbelsäule, eigentlich beim ganzen Oberkörper keinen solchen Ausschlag habe.  
Die Schmerzen kommen sicher von meiner Grunderkrankung.

----------


## ama

Ich dachte auch immer Gürtelrose ist um den Bauch oder Brustkorb herum, aber mein Bekannter hatte es am Hitnerkopf und verschieden Stellen wo Lymphdrüsen sind. Aufgefallen ist das einer Ärtzin bi einem Routinecheck. 
Gürtelrose soll ja durch psychische Sachen ausgelst werden. Früher, und manchmal auch heute werden die Leute zum "Besprechen oder böten" geschickt. Es soll allerdings auch gute Medis geben.
Lassen denn die Knötchen nun nach oder verblassen?

----------


## sun

Die Knoten die ich habe.  
Die sind unter der haut. Deutlich spürbar aber nicht auf den ersten Blick sichtbar. Sie lassen sich ein wenig verschieben und schmerzen nur teilweise. Zumindesten sie am Schienbein.  
Deswegen hat der Dermatologe auch gesagt, das er mir da nicht weiterhelfen kann. Was er machen könnte wäre eine Gewebsprobenentnahme. Ach ich weiß auch nicht. Jetzt lass ich es einfach mal so. Wenn mehr werden muß ich eh hartnäckig bleiben.  
Bis jetzt hat sie jeder auf anhieb gespürt. Deshalb wollte der Prof. die abgeklärt haben.  
Jeder spürt sie und kann sie gut tasten, aber was es ist, kann mir keiner wirklich sagen.  
Was soll ich dann machen können, wenn es die Ärzten nicht wissen.  
Was ich weiß ist, das dies sicherlich nicht mein Hauptproblem ist, deshalb werde ich das nun einfach beiseite legen, aber beobachte, wenn sie größer oder mehr werden. Werde ich es nochmal ansprechen.  
Das gleiche ist mit meinem Gelenk. Ich zeige es vielleicht mal nach ein zwei Wochen dem Arzt, obwohl ich ständig bei ihm bin. Dann sieht er es an, sagt was wir machen. dann ist das für mich soweit erledigt. Ausser es geht dann garnicht mehr.  
So habe ich nun immer noch ein geschwollenes Sprunggelenk seit Okt. Jetzt hat erst mein Arzt mich wieder drauf angesprochen. Dann meinte, das ist ja immer noch geschwollen. Jetzt ist das Gelenk bzw der Fuß wieder so beleidigt. Das ich acht geben muß beim Treppen steigen, das er nicht einfach nachgibt.  
Vielleicht sollte ich eben doch mal zu einem Orthopäden gehen oder so, vielleicht habe ich mir ja was verletzt.  
Kann das denn sein?

----------


## ama

das ist echt schwierig. Am besten einen Arzt nach dem anderen. Irgendwo musst du ja anfangen. Ich drück dir die daumen das es klappt

----------


## Christiane

Also nach deiner Beschreibung kann das keine Gürtelrose sein. Sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Was macht denn deine Schulter? Wenn sie immer noch schmerzt, versuchs dann mit kühlen und belaste sie nicht.
Ein Orthopäde ist im Fall deines Fußes wohl angebracht, aber du mußt mit Wartezeiten rechnen, zumindest hier in Deutschland sind Orthos sehr überlaufen. Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück.

----------


## daywalker91

Hi Sun,
Ich habe diese Knoten auch es fühlt sich so an als wären im ganzen Gewebe kleine erbsen verstreut.
Ist schon wieder was dazu bei dir rausgekommen.
Ich befinde mich zur Zeit in einem schlechten Gesundheitszustand und würde gerne wissen ob das evtl. was mit meiner Krankheit zu tun hat,da ich bis heute noch keine Diagnose bekommen habe.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Nein bei mir kam nichts raus, habe es aber dann auch gelassen.  
Es wurde mal im KH von einem Dermatologen angesehen und der meinte, solange es nicht schmerzt und man so offensichtlich von aussen was sieht, müßte man daran nichts machen. Ausser sie werden größer oder schmerzen, dann müßte man eine Biopsie machen. Oder sobald ich es unbedingt will.  
Naja da es nicht immer schmerzt, habe ich bei gelassen, obwohl es mich teilweise schon stört. Es schmerzt auch ab und an ein wenig. Aber nicht schlimm und nichtlange.   
Würde mich aber sehr interessieren, wenn bei dir was raus kommt.  
Warst du damit schon mal beim Arzt

----------


## daywalker91

Hm also ich habe schon seit langem schlimmere Probleme.
Ich werde wenn ich die Zeit finde mal einen Thread mit meiner Krankenstory aufmachen.
MfG
Daywalker

----------


## sun

Hallo Daywalker! 
Also viele gesundheitliche Probleme habe ich ja auch, aber ich weiß nicht ob dies durch meine Krankheiten kommt.  
Und da ich sonst so viele Probleme habe, sind wir dieser Sache soweit nicht weiter nachgegangen, ausser es würde sich extrem verschlimmern, also die Knoten riesig werden, dass man sie gleich so sehen könnte, oder das sie schmerzen würden.  
Kannst du mich dennoch immer wieder wegen deiner Knoten auf dem Laufendem halten?

----------

